# Bảo vệ da và sức khỏe trước những nguy hại tiềm ẩn từ máy điều hòa



## Vũ Thu Hằng (24/8/18)

Tìm hiểu về cách sử dụng máy điều hòa hợp lý sẽ là chìa khóa bảo vệ sức khỏe và làn da của bạn.

Ngày nay xu hướng sử dụng máy điều hòa nhiệt độ của người dân ngày càng cao, đặc biệt trong mùa Hè nắng nóng. Tuy nhiên, máy điều hòa nhiệt độ được xem là môi trường phát triển của các loại vi khuẩn gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe. Sau một thời gian dài sử dụng điều hòa ở nhiệt độ thấp, nếu như không chú ý bảo vệ da và thể chất đúng cách, bạn sẽ gặp những rắc rối lớn.

Theo các chuyên gia, dưới đây là 8 mối đe dọa có thể ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến cơ thể nếu bạn dành quá nhiều thời gian ở trong môi trường sử dụng điều hòa.

*1. TĂNG NGUY CƠ NHIỄM KHUẨN*
Nếu không làm sạch bộ lọc không khí thường xuyên, những loại vi khuẩn tích tụ trong điều hòa sẽ tác động xấu đến sức khỏe của bạn. Do đó, để hạn chế nguy cơ nhiễm bệnh, bạn cần làm sạch hoặc thay thế bộ lọc của điều hòa khoảng 4 đến 6 tháng 1 lần.



​Ngoài ra, môi trường điều hòa cũng có thể làm tăng sự tiếp xúc của cơ thể với vi khuẩn và nấm. Đó là lý do khiến bạn nên thường xuyên bảo trì máy lạnh để tránh xa các nguy cơ tiềm ẩn gây hại cho sức khỏe và bảo vệ da.

*2. TRẢI QUA CÁC TRIỆU CHỨNG GIỐNG NHƯ CẢM LẠNH*
Ở trong môi trường có nhiều điều hòa sẽ dễ làm bạn mắc phải các triệu chứng tương tự như cảm lạnh. Vì máy điều hòa làm giảm độ ẩm không khí, khi nhiệt độ nắng nóng sẽ tăng nguy cơ khô mắt hoặc đau họng. Đặc biệt, đối với người có sức đề kháng yếu thì dễ gặp các hiện tượng như đau đầu, ngạt mũi hay sốt.



​*3. DỄ DẪN ĐẾN BỆNH LEGIONNAIRES*
Legionnaires là bệnh nhiễm trùng phổi (viêm phổi) do vi khuẩn Legionnaires gây ra. Nguyên nhân của bệnh đến từ việc hít phải vi khuẩn Legionnaires trong môi trường ẩm hoặc bụi bặm. Đáng lo ngại hơn, môi trường sinh sống của loại vi khuẩn này có thể phát hiện ở các thiết bị phun sương, giàn làm lạnh ở điều hòa nhiệt độ.

Các triệu chứng của bệnh Legionnaires bao gồm sốt, đau đầu, ho nhẹ, ho có đờm hoặc ho ra máu. Nếu không được phát hiện và điều trị sớm, bệnh nhân sẽ phát triển bệnh thành viêm phổi, dẫn tới suy hô hấp, suy gan, suy thận. Thậm chí trong nhiều trường hợp có thể dẫn đến tử vong.

*4. TĂNG NGUY CƠ MẮC CÁC TRIỆU CHỨNG BỆNH RAYNAUD*
Raynaud là chứng tổn thương mạch máu khi gặp lạnh hoặc stress, gây ra sự đổi màu (trắng bệnh, xám hay tím đen) ở đầu các chi. Cụ thể, hiện tượng giảm lưu lượng máu này thường phát hiện rõ nhất ở các đầu ngón tay.



​Do đó, nếu người bệnh Raynaud ở trong môi trường lạnh quá lâu và nhiệt độ quá thấp sẽ trải qua các cảm giác như đau, tê, nhói và ngứa ran khắp các ngón tay. Vì vậy, khi gặp hiện tượng này, bạn nên tăng nhiệt độ máy lạnh hoặc ra ngoài tiếp xúc với không khí tự nhiên.

*5. LÀM TRẦM TRỌNG THÊM CHỨNG ĐAU KHỚP*
Đối với một số người, đặc biệt là những người bị viêm khớp, tiếp xúc quá nhiều với điều hòa không khí có thể làm tăng độ cứng của khớp và gây đau nhức. Nguyên nhân của triệu chứng này có liên quan đến việc tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ và độ ẩm không khí thấp.



​Để giảm thiểu tình trạng này, bạn có thể sử dụng máy tạo độ ẩm hoặc đắp chăn ấm nếu ở trong môi trường máy lạnh một thời gian dài. Ngoài ra, sử dụng tinh dầu trong phòng lạnh cũng có thể giúp làm dịu cơn đau nhức.

*6. TRIỆU CHỨNG DỊ ỨNG TRỞ NÊN TỒI TỆ HƠN*
Đa số những trường hợp bị dị ứng điều hòa đều mắc các bệnh liên quan đến đường hô hấp trên như viêm mũi dị ứng, viêm xoang… Do môi trường điều hòa khiến không khí bị khô, thiếu ẩm khiến niêm mạc mũi bị khô và nhạy cảm. Đặc biệt nếu điều hòa không được vệ sinh sẽ gây kích ứng mũi ở những người có sức đề kháng yếu hay mẩn cảm.



​Tuy nhiên, trong một số trường hợp, sử dụng điều hòa lại hữu ích đối với những người bị dị ứng vì làm giảm nhu cầu mở cửa sổ.

*7. ĐIỀU CHỈNH ĐIỀU HÒA Ở NHIỆT ĐỘ THẤP CÓ THỂ GÂY BỆNH SUYỄN*
Nếu bạn bị hen suyễn, điều hòa không khí bị ô nhiễm có thể làm bệnh hen suyễn nặng hơn. Nguyên nhân này đến từ sự chênh lệch nhiệt độ đáng kể giữa bên ngoài và bên trong phòng hoặc do điều hòa chưa lọc sạch không khí. Do đó, người bị suyễn cần phải chú ý chăm sóc sức khỏe cẩn trọng hơn vào những tháng nóng nhất.



​*8. LÀN DA TRỞ NÊN KHÔ SẦN*
Nếu dành nhiều thời gian trong môi trường sử dụng điều hòa, bạn có thể cảm nhận làn da dần trở nên khô ráp và mất đi độ ẩm. Từ đó sẽ kéo theo các vấn đề như lão hoá da sớm và thoái hóa da. Một trong những cách khắc phục là uống nhiều nước, sử dụng những loại mỹ phẩm dưỡng ẩm để duy trì làn da mềm mại.



​Tóm lại, tiếp xúc với điều hòa không khí tuy mang lại nhiều lợi ích nhưng cũng tiềm ẩn nhiều mối nguy hại. Trong những ngày trời nắng nóng, điều hòa sẽ mang lại cảm giác thoải mái và chống say nóng cũng như mất nước. Do đó, chỉ cần bạn tìm hiểu về cách điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và vệ sinh điều hòa đúng cách, bạn sẽ không còn lo lắng máy điều hòa ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe và sắc đẹp của bạn.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

